# 2nd Annual Greensboro, NC Ray Dionaldo Seminar!!



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

Please mark your calendars to attend the 2nd Annual Greensboro, NC FCS Seminar, featuring Master Ray Dionaldo!!!

The seminar will be Saturday, September 20th and Sunday, September 21st, 2003.

Some of the topics that will be covered will be:

- The Kerambit - the curved Indonesian/Philipino blade.

- Punyo Mano - which is a combination of the late GM Remy Presas' Modern Arnis and Sayoc Kali Fighting systems.


All styles and levels are welcome!!!

For more information please contact:

Harold Evans
mail_harold@yahoo.com
FCS-Kali of NC State Representative


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey, coming down for the August Gathering?

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2003)

Hi Cthulhu,

No Doubt, I am definitely planning on going to down to Tampa this year!!!

I look forward to seeing you there and training with you!!!


Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 10, 2003)

Please refer to the following thread:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=134193#post134193

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 24, 2003)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=148586#post148586


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 13, 2003)

Seminar is in one week!!!


----------



## Leo Daher (Sep 23, 2003)

So Harold, how about a review?


----------

